# Are any of these "facts" about Irish Water true



## Joe_90 (27 Sep 2014)

Spotted a link to this on another board.



Are any of these actually true?


----------



## cremeegg (28 Sep 2014)

I think this thread would be better in Letting Off Steam.


----------



## Seagull (30 Sep 2014)

I have no idea. I started reading it, and got annoyed by their repeated
"Remember (and this is fact)"

It brings to mind the standard approach to internet forums. Anyone who ends their post with FACT is a twat. Whoever put that together should be pelted with dictionaries.


----------



## so-crates (1 Oct 2014)

I have to agree Seagull - that is incredibly annoying to read.


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2014)

It's rubbish.

'You already pay for water through indirect and direct taxes/VAT' - Well, with the introduction of Irish Water, this is no longer the case. Up to this point anyone with a private supply was paying on the double, but they've no issue with that. It's popular with the masses to assume anyone on a private supply (including group schemes) is one of those super rich who should be paying more tax anyway.

'The meter is the contract' - Not so, if that was the case you'd have rogue tradesmen showing up painting your house or fixing guttering insisting the paint or whatever is the contract, and so you owe them money!


----------



## Seagull (2 Oct 2014)

Your stomach is stronger than mine if you managed to read that whole document. The little bit I did read smelt more than a little of hype and overcooked BS. And served to prove my point about people overusing FACT. If you use it like that, you're almost definitely a twat, and more than likeley spouting crap.


----------



## Leo (2 Oct 2014)

Oh I didn't, I almost lost the will to live after just those two points!


----------



## Firefly (2 Oct 2014)

I wonder were they refused a .ie domain name?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Oct 2014)

.org is cheaper and you don't have to provide documents as you would have to if you wanted to register a .ie


----------



## Seagull (2 Oct 2014)

Anyone else think they should be forced to have a .bs domain name?


----------



## so-crates (2 Oct 2014)

Hmm - .bs is the domain for the Bahamas  Might be an ironic statement


----------



## Kine (3 Oct 2014)

Seagull said:


> Whoever put that together should be pelted with dictionaries.


 
Hehe that put a smile on face


----------



## geri (8 Oct 2014)

When Irish Water say that if you refuse to pay, they may reduce your water pressure to a trickle, how would they actually do this. 
It there already something fitted to each properties supply that allow this to be done relatively easily? 
Or do they need to come out and attach something retrospectively to allow this to happen? 
Is it likely that they will do this?
I am having a debate with someone about this at the moment. They are saying that it is impractical and will not be done but I feel that it will be done. I also believe that when you want your full supply returned, they will charge you for removing whatever device is reducing the flow as well as your unpaid bills before they will do that.


----------



## Leo (8 Oct 2014)

geri said:


> When Irish Water say that if you refuse to pay, they may reduce your water pressure to a trickle, how would they actually do this.
> It there already something fitted to each properties supply that allow this to be done relatively easily?
> Or do they need to come out and attach something retrospectively to allow this to happen?



They would need to call out and adjust the valve at the meter, it's not something they can do remotely.

Are they likely to? Only time will tell.


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Oct 2014)

I can only imagine the hassle with gougers trying to prevent people doing their job, or removing the limiter etc. when the workers are gone. I think the guards need to get tough & remember who is paying their wages.


----------

